# Tracer 275 Aufbau für Frauchen ;)



## _-lupin-_ (30. Mai 2014)

So,

1. Aufbaustufe ist ersteinmal abgeschlossen.









viel Spaß beim zuschauen ;-)


----------



## Noeoeoe (30. Mai 2014)

Warum einen 2 Fach umwerfer bei einer dreifach Kurbel?
Wenn du brauchst, ich hab noch ein neues Vorderrad mit flow ex,hope evo SP und magic Mary in 650b rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (30. Mai 2014)

hi, 

naja weil Frauchen gern der Optik halber den kleinen Kranz gern drauf hätte ;-)

Schick mir doch mal ne PN wegen LRS und genauen Preis


LG


----------



## _-lupin-_ (6. Juni 2014)

2. Aufbaustufe von 4:






Ersteinmal vormontiert, morgen kommen noch Teile. Der rest in einer Woche.


----------



## Teaser (6. Juni 2014)

Schöner Rahmen, Gabel sieht auch super aus, leider nicht für 26er. Passt das mit dem Piggy back?


----------



## _-lupin-_ (6. Juni 2014)

dat passt wunderbar, schon getestet... ;-) und Danke geb es meiner Frau weiter... hat alles Sie ausgesucht ich nur beraten.

Finds auch geil bisher und bin auch ein wenig neidisch, muss ich zugeben.


----------

